# Touring in Germany...any thoughts?



## frankhanna

Its the time of the year when we are doing our research for next years travels. We are seriously considering spending some time in Germany in our motorhome.

I would really appreciate it if any members could give us some advice about routes, sites and anything you might consider useful.

As always I really appreciate the feedback.

Frank


----------



## adonisito

We went last Summer for the first time. Stellenplatz are great but more expensive than French aires. The Moselle valley is full of them. We travelled up the Rhine and down the Moselle. It's more formal on the whole than France and , unsurpisingly, everything works. One point we noticed is that fresh water on aires will require a hose. The watering cans dont fit under the taps, however it was clear that some had found a way around this, us included!

We will go back next Summer but still prefer France.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Frank

Yes - the Mosel Valley takes some beating, especially if you are cyclists. There's an off road cycle track along just about the whole riverside from Trier to Koblenz.

Most of the tourist offices sell little booklets or fold-out maps showing the Stellplatz and places of interest . . . not that you need a map to find the Stellplatz. There's one about every two miles (_I hardly exaggerate_!) and most of them are right alongside the river in a spot that would cost an arm and a leg on a commercial campsite.

You could easily spend a fortnight meandering from Trier to Koblenz, with a bit of cycling most days.

Dave


----------



## aldra

We were there this summer for the first time

Enjoyed the Mosel and the Rhine, down through the Black Forest and to the Alps

Weather was not particularly kind after the Mosel, Cycle tracks were fantastic

Probably needs a second trip to feel more at ease,we speak no German and all the English speaking Germans must have been on holiday elsewhere 8O

Stellplatz all clean and functioning 

Aldra


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Last August we did: Siesta Camping (ACSI), Mendig near Koblenz. The friendly elderly owner will guide you to the sloping overnight area (best to book as it gets busy), all modern, clean facilities. Nearby castle, Burg Eltz, has MH parking area. Ettlingen Stellplatz is very busy with overflow in adjacent car park, even Tuggers!!! Our elec socket was broken. Burg Hohenzollern is great! The stellplatz at Pfronten is a bit basic and next to the railway, but worked for us. Neuschwanstein castle (the one on all the calendars etc) is nearby with MH parking in the town near to the ticket office. Busy! Ruhpolding stellplatz is part of a caravan site, hotel and restaurant complex in a beautiful location. You have full use of the caravan site facilities, which are very good. Elec is by meter, but not expensive. We went on into Austria and then back through Switzerland and France. We were over optimistic about the distances we would cover each day, so had to make extensive use of the Autobahns


----------



## jedi

The Romantic Road through Bavaria is worth considering. Neuschenstein (spelling?) Castle is near Fussen at the southern end. It's main claim to fame is being used in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.
The route meanders through a string of medieval villages, many with complete walls.

Look here:
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-66226-romantic-road.html

Came up this way from Austria last year then picked up the Rhine and on to tha Moselle. Excellent network of stellplatz in Germany. The Bord Atlas is the best book for finding them:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Bord-Atlas-2011-German-Stellplatze.html

Jed


----------



## Spacerunner

We did the Mosel and Rhine experience with Gaspode a couple of years ago and thoroughly enjoyed the trip.
We went off on our own for a bit and found some really nice Stellplatzen.
We found, on the whole the people very friendly and more willing to chat than the French, and thats not a poke at the French either.

What impressed us was the neatness and cleanliness, almost OTT in some places, some villages looking as if they had never been lived in.

One stellplatz we found was in a campsite that was situated on the inside of an old volcano crater. That was a surprise too!.

All the resident oldies went down to the flooded crater for a swim several times a day. It must have been freezing as they had many more wrinkles on the back as they had on the way down to the swimming beach!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

If you enjoy narrow gauge steam railroads try Brocken in the Harz mountains it starts from Wernigerode and threads it's way through the town and then upwards for about an hour and a half. It can be cold at the top even on a nice summers day so make sure you have a coat. It has a 5 euro stelplaz 200 meters from the station 
GPS: 51° 50' 21''N/10° 46' 54''E page 576 in this years Board Atlas


----------



## clive1821

Yes its a very nice country to visit with one's motorhome, we did find that the germans do not use cards for payments which was a surprise and had to keep on going to atm's (if you can find them!!) to get cash to buy things.... will be going back very soon.... when and if sea france get back to normal!! :roll:


----------



## seamusog

The stelplaz at Bacharach is ace, the little bakers shop in town is even better, the apple strudel, ah jaysas, its the best ever, and if you feel guilty after eating four or five you can go into the little Catholic chapel and ask yer man for forgiveness, It worked for me, not so sure about the Protestants though, that might be a problem  
seamus.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We spent 14 weeks in germany this summer going up the mosel and down the rhine. We used 36 stellplatz and 3 campsites. Get the Boad Atlas it is all you need.

The stellplatz are better than the french airs most much better laid out and loads of lidl shops to keep you going.

We shall be going back next year for the summer as we enjoyed it so much. We also found the german people very nice and helpful and ready to help out with any little problems that may arise.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## aldra

Seamusog :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Behave yourself

It works for all faiths

I'm not sure it works for apple strudel, but who knows???

Aldra


----------



## feeblecat

*Germany*

We went for the first time this year and loved it. The Mosel was beautiful and very relaxing. But, it is worth the drive to Bavaria, Smashing part of the country and only a spits throw into Austria and the Czech Republic, which is exactly where we went, none of it planned. I've got some smashing pics and info on my blog if you fancy a peep! [email protected]


----------



## teemyob

*Germany*

We spent our honeymoon in Germany 24 years ago. Been going back ever since.

Do try the suggestions on here, maybe for your first time. Then maybe just go somewhere different. There are many places in Germany that are not tourist traps that are very nice, inexpensive and enjoyable.

TM


----------



## coppo

We were there all summer as part of a big europe trip.

Most people who you seem to speak to always mention the mosel and rhine areas. Although nice, Germany is such a big country and there are many beautiful areas.

Goslar in the Harz mountains is a lovely town and if you go on a sunday the stellplatz is free  

Berlin is wonderful, spent all day just looking at the topography of terror. The biggest department store in Europe, Ka de We is worth a look,there's so many floors your sure to get lost. We saw a Barbie table football in the toy section, nice present for a little girl if you have a spare €20,000.00. 

If you are interested in history or architecture then Dresden is fascinating. It is, for me, the most wonderful city I have ever been to. Totally destroyed at the end of WW2 but you wouldn't believe it, restored stone by stone and it all looks as if its been there 500 years. A MUST see. As we pulled into the Stellplatze at Dresden I commented what a RIP OFF, €14 euros a night, its rough and scruffy. After walking the 10 minutes into town I commented 'What A BARGAIN'.

Example.There is a stellplatze in a tiny little village which is in a lovely hilly area. Just a few mins walk from the village centre and and set in idyllic surroundings. Free water and a toilet. There is an open air swimming pool a few minutes walk away set in a stunning location surrounded on all sides by steep wooded slopes , we spent all afternoon there, then ambled back to get the barbe going and crack open a few. The weather was glorious and as we sat outside i asked Caroline how much this wonderful Site cost. 'Oh its free here she said'. I thought i'd died and gone to heaven, so much so i almost dropped my beer, thats how shocked i was. Kept expecting someone to come and ask for €30 a night.

There are many more examples and i,m not going to mention the red light area in Nuremburg, which i inadvertantly wandered into whilst Caroline was shopping(honest).

Get out there and explore the real Germany not just the tourist areas. What a beautiful country.

Paul.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> Last August we did: Siesta Camping (ACSI), Mendig near Koblenz. ............... Burg Hohenzollern is great! The stellplatz at Pfronten .............use of the Autobahns


 I left out a lovely stellplatz at Pfullingen, just 40mins across the hills from Burg Hohenzollern. Fairly new and we were the only non-germans there...and there were only 3 of them! Everything is coin in the slot, elec (poss 16amp, certainly we ran our aircon through it). Drinking water is €1.00, waste water and chemical is €1.00....if you're quick. Disposal is behind a shutter, which opens on payment and you need a hose to extend from your grey water tap into the drain. Site is within a landscaped car park with subtly marked out grass standings and is next to a Recreation Park and open air swimming pool.


----------



## PJHymer

Joan and I have been into Germany for the last three years, we have covered the Mosel and Rhine Valleys, down through the Nekar Valley to Stuttgart to see the new Porsche Museum before going down to Lake Constance and then into the Alps where we went up the Mittenwald returning by the 'Romantic Road' before we cut across to the Mosel again and home via Luxemburg and Belgium. People are amazing, Stellplatz are clean and everything works so it is worth paying the small amount to use them. We will be returning again in Spring to see some more, can only highly recommend it.


----------



## suedew

Planning to go to Germany this year, but wondering what it is like in February/March or March early April. 

All suggestions welcome,but willbe giving the apelstrudel a miss :lol: 
Sue


----------



## feeblecat

*Germany*

We had a smashing time last year, some of our holiday taking in Germany. As others have said the Mosel is lovely and great for cycling. That said I enjoyed Bavaria more-stunning place-and even more than Bavaria, Austria. Loved, loved, loved Austria. See my blog for pics!


----------



## zulurita

We have done some trips and have enjoyed it.

Have a look at our blog and you will see some photos. We love Germany and France.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We've been a couple of times now and absolutely love the country.

It is a great destination for a motorhome as they are so well set up to deal with them.

If you like a tipple look out for a Getrankemarkt (sp?) which is basically a big off licence. Usually to be found near Aldi or Lidl. You can buy incredibly cheap but good quality beer and wine then get money back on the empty bottles even if you've moved on to a different part of the country. 

I'd go every year but my darling wife wants to have a look at France this year.

We've explored a bit of the Eifel, the Mosel, Romatic Road, Alps, Lake Constance and the Black Forest.

As others have said the countryside is beautiful so try some lesser known places as well.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Nethernut

suedew said:


> Planning to go to Germany this year, but wondering what it is like in February/March or March early April.
> 
> All suggestions welcome,but willbe giving the apelstrudel a miss :lol:
> Sue


Hi Sue
Temperatures at that time of year are pretty much similar to here apart from Bavaria where there will still be snow as there my be in the Harz mountains. 
BUT Germany is varied and has so many lovely places to visit at any time of the year. Spring especially is a lovely time to visit, drive through Luxembourg, worth stopping off for a couple of days in Vianden to visit the lovely medieval town and imposing castle up on the hillside plus cheap fuel and drink! 
The Eiffel is a lovely part of Germany or pretty towns such as Hameln, Herford, Einbech (home of a very good brewery), Celle etc. I have to declare a bias here as we lived in Herford, Celle and Berlin so love those places plus Bavaria at any time of year!
Jan


----------



## satco

well , here is the alternative to rhine, moselle, Alps 
why not thinking of the north , that tiny piece of land between northsea and baltic, and then furtheron to Denmark ??

or use the ferry to esbjerg and make your way down the baltic coast towards eastern Germany shores ?

getting curious ??? , well just ask for more input  

regards 
Jan


----------

